# Replacement driver - Advice please!



## echo252 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi all!

I've a broken led driver (powering living room pendant lights). Link to the broken product is below:

http://www.savemylight.co.uk/eaglerise-elp8x3ls-led-driver.html#.Wqy_gJNubOQ

Unfortunately, struggling to find this exact product for sale and deliverable to me locally, so trying to source a compatible alternative!

Advice requested - would the following do the job? If not this one, what would and how can I tell what is/is not compatible? Struggling to find a model with the exact same specs.

https://au.rs-online.com/web/p/constant-voltage-led-drivers/7227902/

Apologies for the newbie question!

All help very gratefully received.


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 18, 2018)

The first driver will run up to a 24 Watt load. The second can only handle a 17 watt load. If your load is more than 17 watts, the second driver would run them dimly. This wouldn't hurt them, they'd just be disappointing. Try the link in the second page where it says "Guide to Buying LED Drivers "


----------

